# Takii umami powder



## kdfiter (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone ever try this stuff ..taste pretty good I'm thinking it will go good on brisket rub  ..it is a little salty  .


----------



## Jonok (Mar 19, 2019)

I think that it is pretty much “naturally derived” (from mushrooms) MSG.  I’m curious about your results, because I never considered including MSG (from any source) as a component in a rub, but it makes a lot of sense.
Please keep us informed!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 19, 2019)

I have MSG in my pork rub.  It is delicious.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 19, 2019)

Been using MSG since I was a kid. A container of Accent sits with Salt and Pepper, next to my Stove, to cook with.
There are a few companies putting out Umami Powder. Mostly Salt with Powdered Shiitake or other shroom. Some add Soy Sauce Powder, Ground Kombu, the Kelp that MSG was first extracted from, Garlic and Onion powder. Just get Accent from your grocery or order Aji-No-Moto MSG, the ORIGINAL and way cheaper, online...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2019)

Yep...I use the heck out of MSG. I love umami!


----------



## kdfiter (Mar 20, 2019)

Normally on my beef I just use s.p.o.g  I'm thinking on my next cook skip the onion powder and garlic and go a little light on the salt and give the takii powder a try ..just kind of wondering why I never see it in bbq rub recipes..7nless they just list it as msg


----------



## zwiller (Mar 20, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> Yep...I use the heck out of MSG. I love umami!



+1;  Very much a secret weapon.  I don't really use rubs but inject.  .25-.5% MSG of weight of meat.  I am with CheffJJ, also try an asian market, 1lb is like $3.   Also pickup some good soy.  I prefer japanese and is waaay less salty.  Mind blowing difference.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

just remember that MSG has 60% the sodium of equal weight of table salt....so multiply the grams of MSG by .6 and that is the equivalent amount of salt you need to subtract when seasoning.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2019)

A Chef in LA opened Umami Burger about 9 years ago. His Secret Umami Powder was sprinkled on the burgers. They were a big hit. Chef started selling his Powder, $15 for a 1oz bottle...Ouch! For a couple years he was the only game in town until word got out that his Magic was Shiitake Powder and SPOG. 
I developed a combo of Umami rich ingredients that a blind tasting with friends and family thought was deeper, and multidimensional rather than one Umami note. Unfortunately we hit really hard times and there was no capital to get started. It would have been just the 2 of us competing. Fast forward a few years and all kind of folks are selling a Umami Seasoning that is based on Shiitake and Salt, PLUS. I have not gotten the impression that the whole Umami thing, in the US, was more than couple of year Flash in the Pan. Like you said, Kdfitter, Umami Mixes don't show up in recipes on Forums, Youtube, Magazines or anywhere else. THE UMAMI sensation will come up on cooking shows but even that is occasional. The topic is based on the natural ingredients the Chef is using, Parm Chz, Tomato Paste, Roasted Mushrooms, but NEVER a word of this or that companies Magic Mushroom Powder...JJ


----------



## kdfiter (Mar 20, 2019)

So this is the stuff I bought ..it is pretty salty..do you think I should cut my salt by half and if I do really like it I'm wondering if there might be cheaper brand out there ..I see they sell shiitake  powder  in bulk .not sure if it's the same mixture as this stuff


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 20, 2019)

There are only a handful of bulk ingredient distributors that sell to manufacturers in 400lb+ minimums. Then there others that break down further to like 25lb cases, bilk Spice Shops. Then those Spice shop sell by the ounce. Even Walmart ha 1,4,8oz jars of Shiitake Powder, " For that Umami Flavor. "
Bottom line....It's ALL the Same Stuff. It will Clump and lose flavor over time so only buy what you will use in 6 months or so...JJ


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2019)

I dry the oyster mushrooms I pick when I hit the mother load...some days we can pick 50~75# in no time. Pick them in late jan. early feb. when the rains come and lot of fog with the warming temps. I use it in everything....


----------



## pugsbrew (May 8, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Been using MSG since I was a kid. A container of Accent sits with Salt and Pepper, next to my Stove, to cook with.
> There are a few companies putting out Umami Powder. Mostly Salt with Powdered Shiitake or other shroom. Some add Soy Sauce Powder, Ground Kombu, the Kelp that MSG was first extracted from, Garlic and Onion powder. Just get Accent from your grocery or order Aji-No-Moto MSG, the ORIGINAL and way cheaper, online...JJ



When using Accent as a rub ingredient, do you use it instead of salt, or do you add in addition to the salt?  For example, if I was just going to use SP rub, could one just use Accent vs salt?

Thx


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2019)

I still add Salt to whatever I add Accent to. You really only use a small amount, a dusting, compared to a Tablespoon or two of Rub...JJ


----------



## zwiller (May 8, 2019)

I also use salt with accent but much prefer injecting it over in a rub.  



 pugsbrew
 not sure if I ever said anything but I am in Ohio, long time homebrewer/BJCP, AND pug owner.


----------



## krj (May 8, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> just remember that MSG has 60% the sodium of equal weight of table salt....so multiply the grams of MSG by .6 and that is the equivalent amount of salt you need to subtract when seasoning.



My brain is apparently fritzing out enough today that I have a question about this. I'm gonna try a SPOG+MSG concoction tonight, so for a ratio of 1-1-1-1 for the SPOG, to adjust to with msg would it be .4-1-1-1-.6(MSG)?


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

Nope, it would be .6/.4/1/1/1.  Why should garlic have to make up a piece of salt?


----------



## krj (May 8, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Nope, it would be .6/.4/1/1/1.  Why should garlic have to make up a piece of salt?



I put the MSG measurement at the end and then had parentheses around it. So just to be clear

.4 Salt
1 pepper
1 onion
1 garlic
.6 MSG

or

.6 Salt
1 pepper
1 onion
1 garlic
.4 MSG


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

Recon we’re gonna figure it out by taste rather than algebra...


----------



## kdfiter (May 8, 2019)

So are you figuring all this out by grams or tablespoons..last time I made a beef rub I went 3/4 cup of kosher to 1/4 cup of umami powder ..then half cup of pepper for a brisket I did ..it was a little salty  but not bad


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

Sodium is sodium, but the last time I left a significant amount of Tenderquick on a discreet piece of meat, I tasted it....


----------

